# hks twin power distributor type



## lunchfist (Aug 14, 2010)

hey guys, im new here, was looking through the scrapyard for a window switch for my 1992 maxima gxe and found an hks twin power under the hood of a 1992 gxe.. just tryin to get it hooked up to mine, i just need to know which wire is the power wire for the coil. the coil has a sea green solid wire and a thicker white wire with a green stripe going to it.. any help is greatly appreciated!


----------

